# Finally got my first Cummins!!!



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I really went and did it this time. My search for an MX-170 or a McCormick 170HP wasn't really going anywhere. In my price range, even from Europe, the were pretty well worn down, usually with 8K+ hours and in need of repairs. 
I just happened across this one and the seller offered to have the former owner and I meet at the dealership (NO it wasn't a consignment) and he convinced me the tractor was very reliable. He showed me how easy it was to operate and its pretty much true. Tractor is clean, very well cared for and comes with the front PTO, 3 point and suspension I always wanted. 
She's a bit dated-looking (a 1990's farmer called and wants his tractor back!!!!!) oh and FINALLY I got my first CUMMIN(G)S  
Tecnnically, she's not mine-still have to be approved and we're still working out some details....
Anyway,,,,without further delay, I'd like to introduce you to my new (very used) JCB-185 Fast Trac!!!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow. What are you primarily going to use it for? I've always been curious about the fast track. There is a guy that uses one on his big square baler around here.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Is that the one that Messick's had that you talked about a while back?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice. Always thought they'd be handy as a pocket on a shirt.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Congrats man, cheers!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> Wow. What are you primarily going to use it for? I've always been curious about the fast track. There is a guy that uses one on his big square baler around here.


Primarily hay mowing, but I still have to buy a mower. Looking at Pottinger front mount 3.5M as I type. 
In winter I will use it to pull a larger manure wagon. Will also pull the CX-15 with it on soft conservation land mowing. Should float great. 520 Michelin radials and "only" 17,000lbs. 
My 126x will now be mated to the baler-another thing I always wanted. I'm not crazy about hook/unhook. Always wanted 3 tractors. I'm almost there!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> Is that the one that Messick's had that you talked about a while back?


No, that one was a little newer and a LOT more expensive. 
Looking back on it, I think it was run hard and put away wet. 
This one although older, was better cared for.
The farmer who owned it really loved it and gave me an hour long tutorial on it.

Underneath it's all Cummins and Rockwell.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Now what are we going to have to talk about?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The front mount mower he now needs...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"Now what are we going to have to talk about?"
I dunno. I guess we could talk about you. Lol
Go ahead first.....


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice looking rig JD! Are you going to pull the 7230, behind, at the same time?

You want to see something "funky" you want to check out a front 3 pt hitch on a New Holland T4.95F with super steer!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Glad to hear that your patience has paid-off and you have found a nice machine.

Sure was nice sitting back and watching everyone trying to spend your money...didn't cost me a dime to enjoy the show.

I don't know the rules or decorum of how this kind of thing is handled... do you have to start looking for another piece of equipment... IE, it's you turn in the barrel until you find your replacement? Just ribbin' ya, I even searched craigslist, looked at dealers where I have found myself to be, etc looking for a tractor for ya. Those things are non-existant around these parts.

73, Mark


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

How about this Pottinger up front?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equipment/kitchener-waterloo/2011-pottinger-356ed-mower-conditioner/1161774367?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Nice looking rig JD! Are you going to pull the 7230, behind, at the same time?
> You want to see something "funky" you want to check out a front 3 pt hitch on a New Holland T4.95F with super steer!


Ya, I bet!!, super steer....sheesh!! 
I think I will keep the 7230 around until I'm sure the front mower will work out. Eventually I'd like to be running a front mower and one side mower (not 2 or a butterfly) to get some cutting width going.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> How about this Pottinger up front?
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-farming-equipment/kitchener-waterloo/2011-pottinger-356ed-mower-conditioner/1161774367?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Wow that blows away the one I found down here, Ken. With Canada's dollar crashed as bad as it has, that's really tempting.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Take it has the 8.3? Have one one of those in our MF8780 and the newer electronic version of it in our MF9690, both have been very reliable, White also ran those in their later tractors like the American series and the 6-XXX series.

At one time White/Massey/Agco's were identical tractors other than the engines, Agco had something, Whites had the Cummins and Massey got the Valtra's. Strange part is Whites held value much better even though the MF had the superior motor.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Take it has the 8.3? Have one one of those in our MF8780 and the newer electronic version of it in our MF9690, both have been very reliable, White also ran those in their later tractors like the American series and the 6-XXX series.
> 
> At one time White/Massey/Agco's were identical tractors other than the engines, Agco had something, Whites had the Cummins and Massey got the Valtra's. Strange part is Whites held value much better even though the MF had the superior motor.


Looks to have a 5.9L like the Maxxum here, great engine.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/004/5/5/4554-jcb-fastrac-185.html


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats jd, about time for a new profile pic?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm putting a picture of Hillary in my profile pic haha


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Take it has the 8.3? Have one one of those in our MF8780 and the newer electronic version of it in our MF9690, both have been very reliable, White also ran those in their later tractors like the American series and the 6-XXX series.
> At one time White/Massey/Agco's were identical tractors other than the engines, Agco had something, Whites had the Cummins and Massey got the Valtra's. Strange part is Whites held value much better even though the MF had the superior motor.


It's a 5.9L 12 valve turbo/intercooler. In MY are, donor engines are pretty common.
When the owner came down to the dealer, he told me they worked the pump up slightly. It was originally 188HP. He said it's probably closer to 205 now. Said he didn't want to do anything stupid and raise EGTs too high. 
Wouldn't mind installing an exhaust pyrometer, but then you run the risk of a probe breaking off...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

205 isn't that high, think our MF8560 with a 5.9 came stock at 190, we had em turn the pump up 10% and never had a problem.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So I got the beast delivered on Wednesday. Everything pretty much seems fine. Crawl under it and it's really different- the way it's built and engineered, designed. 
Huge torsion bars. Very much like a truck, but overbuilt.
One thing I didn't like is the rear hitch- it's too wide for my NH 7230 hitch. 
Another thing is the front 3 pt arms are set at one fixed width.. I'm hoping the front mower will fit up to it. A Michelin spare tire with lots of tread was included as well as a spare PTO gear box. Lots of filters and pretty good service records, too 

Well, here I go, a Kubota New Holland boy, into the world of JCB....lol


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> So I got the beast delivered on Wednesday. Everything pretty much seems fine. Crawl under it and it's really different- the way it's built and engineered, designed.
> Huge torsion bars. Very much like a truck, but overbuilt.
> One thing I didn't like is the rear hitch- it's too wide for my NH 7230 hitch.
> Another thing is the front 3 pt arms are set at one fixed width.. I'm hoping the front mower will fit up to it. A Michelin spare tire with lots of tread was included as well as a spare PTO gear box. Lots of filters and pretty good service records, too
> ...


That's a huge stack of weights behind the cab. Interesting that it has them. And the European 3 points in the back. I bet that will be nice. Two different pto shafts in the front? I guess I haven't ever seen a tractor with PTOs up front of any brand.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> That's a huge stack of weights behind the cab. Interesting that it has them. And the European 3 points in the back. I bet that will be nice. Two different pto shafts in the front? I guess I haven't ever seen a tractor with PTOs up front of any brand.


Really somethin ain't it? 
They spin in opposite directions as you can imagine. 
So many things to investigate on this beast.

The center line visibility from the cab isn't that great, but the front side windows are nice and low. 
I'm really curious and somewhat concerned about the front mower (visibility, handling, turning, leaving Mohawks, etc)
Wish I didn't have to BUY the mower to find out. One dealer has offered to sell me a new Pottinger and "demo" it, even allowing me to keep my pull type, until I'm satisfied that I like it. Not cheap tho. 
Missed out on a VERY nice used Pottinger in Canada for 1/2 price of new. Then I could actually keep my pull type. 
Going to keep looking for another clean used Pottinger before I sign for a new one.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Another thing is the front 3 pt arms are set at one fixed width..


That must be standard for front hitches. Mine is the same way.

I've seen some Claas front mowers out there used at what I thought were attractive prices.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I will have to look at Class
I like their color better than the "70's mcDonalds" look of the pottinger lol
Like the pottinger width and features tho


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

[quote name="JD3430" post="393674" timestamp="1463229037"]
They spin in opposite directions as you can imagine.

What?!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice look machine.hope you the best of luck with it could be a real time saver.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm still looking for mower, there was a set of kuhn front + butterflys for 28k Cdn last week but looked a bit rough.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

discbinedr said:


> [quote name="JD3430" post="393674" timestamp="1463229037"]
> They spin in opposite directions as you can imagine.
> 
> What?!


Theres 2 front PTO stubs. One spins clockwise, the other spins counterclockwise.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> I'm still looking for mower, there was a set of kuhn front + butterflys for 28k Cdn last week but looked a bit rough.


http://www.auctiontime.com/OnlineAuctions/Details.aspx?OHID=10390623&lp=th

$11,500 for a Kuhn butterfly . . .


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm a bit confused as to why the two pto stubs up front......why are they counter rotating?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm thinking that one is for equipment designed specifically for front mounting, while the other would drive equipment designed for rear mount, but mounted on front. A 3 point hitch snow blower comes to mind.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

There's a lever in the cab for switching between 540 and 1000 PTO. It has 3 positions 540/N/10000
Owners manual says when PTO is not in use keep it in the N position. Anyone want to guess why? Manual doesn't say. 
PTOs are turned on through electric switches on the Bosch panel. Is it a safety issue? Or is it a wearing something out issue?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There's a few euro tractors that ask you to keep it in neutral but it's ones where you also have to leave the pto engaged with it in neutral. I'm not sure on the jcb


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The two stub rotations are because there are two standards for front mounted equipment. Some you can flip the gearbox to fix the rotation direction to match your tractor but not all can be flipped.


----------

